# Christmas cleaning and tears



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

My wife talked my daughter (who hates my pipe smoking) to do some cleaning for christmas. I have been busy with work working 4-16hr shifts in a row. By the time I finally get to kick back and relax and try to smoke my pipe I realize all my tobacco's are gone. And the garbage men have already picked up. So I am screwed!

Merry Christmas, I don't think so!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

I'd be returning all of someone's gifts.

In seriousness that's a pretty crappy thing to do. There is expensive stuff out there. Imagine if it was a box of Opus or Padrons (I'm pretty ignorant when it comes to expensive pipe tobacco) and it was thrown away like a used up paper towel. My condolences.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Shit Charlie! WTF is going on there? Get the women sorted so they understand your passion & make it clear that they are not to touch it. I'm confused. :help:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> Shit Charlie! WTF is going on there? Get the women sorted so they understand your passion & make it clear that they are not to touch it. I'm confused. :help:


It has been a day or two but I couldn't post it til now.
My wife likes my pipe smoking. Its my daughter.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Citizen Zero said:


> I'd be returning all of someone's gifts.
> 
> In seriousness that's a pretty crappy thing to do. There is expensive stuff out there. Imagine if it was a box of Opus or Padrons (I'm pretty ignorant when it comes to expensive pipe tobacco) and it was thrown away like a used up paper towel. My condolences.


 She hates my cigars too, but my humi's are just fine!
She only tossed my pipe tobacco, all of it.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

cp478 said:


> It has been a day or two but I couldn't post it til now.
> My wife likes my pipe smoking. Its my daughter.


You need to sort your daughter! Dammit! Do it tonight. *Smile*


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

"Shit Charlie! WTF is going on there? Get the women sorted so they understand your passion & make it clear that they are not to touch it. I'm confused.."

I agree,Lay down the law. How would she like it if you entered her room and tossed out all her...shoes!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Unbelievable. How old is she? I agree with the sentiment of returning all of her christmas presents, then using the money to restock. How much tobacco did you have?


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

All in all, this is a pretty crappy Christmas present for Charlie. I hope Secret Pipe Santa sees this thread.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

cp478 said:


> My wife talked my daughter (who hates my pipe smoking) to do some cleaning for christmas. I have been busy with work working 4-16hr shifts in a row. By the time I finally get to kick back and relax and try to smoke my pipe I realize all my tobacco's are gone. And the garbage men have already picked up. So I am screwed!
> 
> Merry Christmas, I don't think so!!!!!!!!!!


How old is your daughter? If she is pre-teen or younger I think it is time to throw away some treasured toys. If she is a teenager, it's time to rescind some privileges or allowance. Either way, she needs to learn that just because you don't like something that someone has doesn't give you a right to throw it away. I think the idea of returning some Christmas gifts is a good one.

I can understand if it was cocaine and she was saving you from dying in a gutter or something. But throwing away your pipe tobacco...


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

Very bad break. This is why every man needs his own "man cave" where women do not trespass and everything that resides in there is off limits. If your daughter somehow did this maliciously, you need to lay down the law. My father would have...gulp.......don't want to think about that one.

2 cents.:spider:


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh my... someone needs to learn a lesson.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

She is 16 and she is proud to say that her plan for me and her mom to seperate is in progress.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Holy Crap Charlie that is insane, I don't even know what to say


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

teedles915 said:


> Holy Crap Charlie that is insane, I don't even know what to say


I think teedles realizes what size of a tobacco collection I'm talking about.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I do realize. I was freaking huge!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did she leave your pipes at least?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah pipes are fine!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Good God man! That would be a kid getting sent to military school if I was in your shoes. Heck, your an officer, arrest her for theft. Slap her in a cell with the meanest women you can find for a few days.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

cp478 said:


> She is 16 and she is proud to say that her plan for me and her mom to seperate is in progress.


Is she a discipline problem all around, or is mom not willing to lay down the law?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Damn Charlie, I'm real sorry to hear that. I knew you had one hell of a stash of tobacco.
Hope some things get worked out for you. 
As always we're here to supprt you!!


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG. If she lives under your roof, it is your rules that she needs to live by. Just because she hates your tobacco, that doesn't give her the right. I hope that I can do something to help you. 

Since she is only 16, are you taking away her phone and allowance?


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

DUDE HOLY SH**!!! 

Brother if it were just a couple of tins, and she was generally worried for your health, that's one thing. This sounds malicious! A buddy of mine had a 16 yr old girls who was becoming more than a hand full. He took away EVERYTHING. I mean stripped her room bare. She had a bed a dresser, clothes, soap, and that was it! No razor, no music, no anything other than bare neccesities....Needless to say after about 3 months of her not being able to shave her legs, she finally started acting more manageable. It was a very rough road for both of them but in the end it worked. I mean he even took the door to her bedroom off the hinges and stored it out in the garage.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Geez...sorry to hear this Charlie! Sounds like there's more at work here than just pipe tobacco, though. I wish I had an answer for you...kinda like the idea of emptying her room of all but necessities to show how it feels to have another person take your stuff away...if that doesn't work after awhile, might need some counseling in this situation. Best of luck to you in this!


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Brother if it were just a couple of tins, and she was generally worried for your health, that's one thing. This sounds malicious!


My exact thoughts. I can't really give you any advice since I am not a parent but, what I would say is be sure to really think about the discipline side of it before punishing her out of anger. She wants you to be angry about it. The more level headed you can be, the better. Don't get me wrong there should definitely be consequences.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Every time I see this thread I get madder. What kind of person would take something that she knows her father enjoys, and throw it away just in time for Christmas? My guess is someone who wants to be on a bread and water diet, living in the shed with nothing but the clothes on her back. I got mad at my dad plenty of times when I was that age, but I had the enough respect to respect his stuff.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Charlie I know that this is a very upsetting situation for you to be in. I am not going to go out on a limb and try to tell you how to resolve or discipline your daughter as that is a very personal matter and decision one must make on their own.

But you know me and I can't leave well enough alone, and always have to give advice. Just remember what this time if the year is really about, and even if you are not a religous man this is the time of year to be with your family and appreciate the things you do have. I know things are rough right now, but I also know that they have been worse for ya. I wish you the best and hope all things are resolved soon. Merry Christmas Bro!!!!!


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

it might be too late... But do not act mad at all! It will just piss her off more. 

Go buy a lot more, and lock it up. I would cancel her cellphone, or even shut off the internet. I take it you have no sons? I have no kids, but I do have a younger sister.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, that is terrible! No advice here, just sympathy, so sorry to hear that!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Charlie, it wont make it by tomorrow, but hopefully before the 1st you will have an order from pipes and cigars. At least you will have something to smoke.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Holy $hit Charlie. At 16 she's old enough to know better! If she did this to spite you I would pack all of her favorite things and put them in storage somewhere off site and tell her you threw them away cause you have no use for them! Better yet pack her belongings and put them on the front doorstep and say adios!


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

Oops, I misread a few and got the impression this was your step-daughter.

Anyhow, I'd say more or less the same thing: she wants to start a big fight that isn't her fault, for some reason.

_____

Charlie, I guess maybe it's obvious but this sounds like it's a lot more than tobacco. She's looking to hit you where it hurts. Her mom likes the pipe smoking, so maybe this is a little wedge she's trying to drive between you and her mom, both by pi**ing you off, and by taking away that little something you both enjoy somewhat together.

I guess she's your step-daughter, and of course that has a lot of potential baggage depending on the relationship with her father, etc.

HOWEVER... My personal approach would be to stay cool and play it easy. She's looking to make you mad, so don't go anywhere near there. This isn't a time to explode, or do anything rash, as she's looking expressly to provoke a massive confrontation. Everyone explodes, then she justifies a big lashing-out against you and her mom and she can say to herself that it was all your fault and you shouldn't be smoking _anyway_, she's just "looking out for your health". The whole goal, I'd say, is to give her a really solid excuse to completely freak out at you and her mom.

Stay cool. There must be some consequences, however. She must replace the tobacco, either with cash, tobacco, or some other proxy.

Over all though, I guess the deeper issue is that she's really looking for a reason to start a big explosion in a way that's not her fault in some sense. Christmas time and dad's not around? Something else entirely? Who knows?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Heads. Would. Roll.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

mrmikey32 said:


> it might be too late... But do not act mad at all! It will just piss her off more.
> 
> Go buy a lot more, and lock it up. I would cancel her cellphone, or even shut off the internet. I take it you have no sons? I have no kids, but I do have a younger sister.


Teenagers these days cannot seem to survive without a cell phone/decent clothes, etc... I would cancel her cell phone if I could or whatever MATERIALISTIC support you give her and then go right down to my B&M and buy even more 'baccy.

Just a bad situation all around. I don't honestly know if I could keep level headed. Glad I don't have kids.:whip:


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, im completely dumbstruck. I never understood the audacity that some children (of any age) have in thinking they are justified in doing things such as this to their parents.

My vote goes for all presents being dropped off and goodwill and sitting BOTH of them down and laying down some rules.

Im not of the "I am man of the house, obey me!!!" mindset but there would be a crystal clear understanding of things after I was finished.

Its not even about the tobacco so much as the blatant disrespect for you shown.

Good luck on that.....jeez


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Well you cant get the tobacco back and you will deal with her as you see fit. Now what you need is a locker that locks and a wishlist of all the tobacco's that you enjoy or would want. Please post that wishlist on this thread cause well I bet some of us would like to refill your stash somewhat.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm shocked! I don't care what it was, to show such disregard for someone elses personal property is outrageous. I feel for you. Like they say, "The adage blood is thicker than water was invented by undeserving relatives."


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Would somebody who knows his address please post it on here, even if just for a day, so that we can have a chance to write it down and help our brother out here? I know I want to do my part. 

This whole thing is just wrong. I'm speechless, what gives her the right? I swear...


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

InsidiousTact said:


> Would somebody who knows his address please post it on here, even if just for a day, so that we can have a chance to write it down and help our brother out here? I know I want to do my part.
> 
> This whole thing is just wrong. I'm speechless, what gives her the right? I swear...


Its in his profile. Err, I guess you cant see it yet though.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I still am just baffled by this. Does she understand that this is nothing like throwing away a few cartons of cigarettes? 16 is old enough for the lash, IMO.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I didnt get on here to beg for help. I got on here just to vent so I can calm down some.
Thank you all for the concern and offers!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Charlie - I'm not going to give you advice or say what I would do...frankly, I'm not sure what I would do in your situation. I'm sure you're upset about losing your stash, but it sounds like the bigger issue is your relationship with your daughter and her self-control and discipline. As a parent myself, my thoughts and prayers are with you. Good luck.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Sad to hear bout the lost of your stash, sux balls, feel for ya bro 
troy


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

No--No--OH NO!

To read this on Christmas Day is shocking. I would take everything she loves the most away from her--I mean everything. PC, Phone for starters--Did your wife know she was doing this and did nothing? Do you think they are playing tricks with you and have it hidden somewhere?

Speechless--Just speechless!


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

cp478 said:


> I didnt get on here to beg for help. I got on here just to vent so I can calm down some.
> Thank you all for the concern and offers!


Oh, I know that, and I'm sure most everybody else does too. In fact, I did the same thing late yesterday, just to vent. Nobody interprets this as begging, but similarly nobody cares- we are going to help you anyways. They aren't offers, so enjoy.

If a community doesn't care about it's own than what is it doing? What purpose does it serve? Oh, and as soon as I get this damned issue figured out you will be enjoying my gift too (hopefully). Darn thing wouldn't process my transaction.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

cp478 said:


> I didnt get on here to beg for help. I got on here just to vent so I can calm down some.
> Thank you all for the concern and offers!


come on did you expect everyone to leave you hanging? I haven't got around to pipes yet but right after I read that post I Checked your profile to see what kind you might like and get your addy even though I can't quite even afford to order some Opus for myself.  but I was going to send you a tin or something you liked from somewhere if it was listed; for me to see.

Lol, seriously though, I hear you, I'd be pissed to and this is definitely a great place for, amongst many other things, to rant to people who will listen. Not only that but to fellow BOTL who actually feel for you and want to help. Which is just one of the many, many reasons Puff and the people here are frek'n awesome. They're kind, they care, and they're willing to help a fellow BOTL.

anyway, to prevent a late night novel... I hope it wasn't too great a loss baccy/financially & @ least the Cigars are safe.  Not to take her side because she definitely needs to be taught that's not the shit you pull but perhaps drastic times call for drastic measures. Perhaps it's best to talk to her and try to figure out a way to please your daughter while still smoking in your own home. Maybe having a pipe elsewhere or investing in some air purification system for the living room. I mean if it's that bothersome to her maybe the two of you can find common ground. I mean I don't know where your stance is but maybe if she sees you care and trying to please her while enjoying your hobby she'll be more considerate as well. Good luck in dealing with this one. :tu


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

cp478 said:


> I didnt get on here to beg for help. I got on here just to vent so I can calm down some.
> Thank you all for the concern and offers!


Its because most of us care about our BOTL! We know your not begging but you have to be hurting from what happened and we just want to take the sting out of it some. You shared an event in your life that was very personal. So be prepared to get some personal responses!    besides I am new to pipe smoking and have been planning a shopping spree of tins and bulk tobacco so your list (hint hint) would help me also what to get for myself.

Have a Merry Christmas and give your daughter a hug anyways!

Todd


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh man. While I am sorry to hear about the loss of your trove of carefully selected pipe tobaccos, I am much more sorry to hear about this situation with your daughter. Tobacco is easily replaced. 

I wish you wisdom in selecting a level-headed approach in how you deal with this situation...particularly given its timing with Xmas...


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Will someone that knows this poor fellow well please post a list of his favorite blends, so we can better shop for him? I'd hate to send him something that he wouldn't smoke. 

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I was told dunhill, and did my own research to determine that his favorite dunhill tin (at least at one point) is/was royal yacht.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

People are still not getting that I was just venting my frustration to some sympathetic friends. I appreciate all the offers.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

cp478 said:


> People are still not getting that I was just venting my frustration to some sympathetic friends. I appreciate all the offers.


They get it Charlie. They want to help the only way they can & I for one am disappointed I dont smoke a pipe so I could bomb you. Be wary of your friends lest they help you smile mate. :mrgreen:


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

cp478 said:


> People are still not getting that I was just venting my frustration to some sympathetic friends. I appreciate all the offers.


Yeah I must say I have been pleasantly surprised at all the support and good will from fellow pipe smokers not just in this thread but in general. Very heartwarming.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow sorry Charlie
I didn't read this until this morning, sounds like you said you were just venting and that's what we are here for, But..........

I remember as a child around her age a little younger actually as I was working full time at her age anyway......

The thing that got me when I messed up something precipus to my dad his tools, he was a mechanic! was I had to earn the money to replace them and I lost all privileges until I did. Boy was that a long lousy summer, snap on tools are expensive I leaned that early in life.


That would be my two cents combined with the tons of good advice you have already gotten.

Good Luck brother! What a predicament! 

Dave


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

cp478 said:


> People are still not getting that I was just venting my frustration to some sympathetic friends. I appreciate all the offers.


Maybe your not understanding how many sympathetic friends you have here.

And some of us are just evening out your overpayment of a trade. :hat:


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

cp478 said:


> People are still not getting that I was just venting my frustration to some sympathetic friends. I appreciate all the offers.


Dude, Friends don't just sit there and listen to your rant. We listen, get out of our smoking chairs and help. We are not going to let a brother suffer from a beat down.

I hope that you are better and have a great holiday season.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

What everyone else said. I know you don't want charity, but this is just BOTLs helping a BOTL out. You know you'd do the same for someone else. You didn't get an over 500 RG because you haven't helped out a fellow BOTL a time or two or ten in the past. Oh, and I noticed from your profile you're a police officer, so you spend your days and nights risking your ass to help other people out.

Now post your wishes so we can send you some leaf. We can't have you giving up the pipe.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry to read about this, there's a lot more going on than the loss of tobacco, you have a lot in your hands right now.

As BOTLs with you, we can't do anything to help you deal with the personal stuff, but we do want to let you know that you have friends everywhere.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

cp478 said:


> People are still not getting that I was just venting my frustration to some sympathetic friends. I appreciate all the offers.


Hey Charlie, we get it. We know you're not asking for anything. If you were, there might not have been the number of offers to help build your cellar back.

Now, get a safe and let us know what kind of baccy you like! LOL


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

we get it Charles, post your wishes soo we can send you some good leaf 
troy


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey... Get mason jars ready. Trust me, you will need at least a few.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Okay, I know you didn't post this looking for handouts. Honestly I've ready other stories on this forum and thought that exact thing" Is this person just looking for a handout" But I didn't have that thought for a second with you. So..

Here's what I have in unopened tins right now.
Peterson Irish Flake
Escudo
Peterson 3P Plug
I also have a sealed 4oz mason jar of Stonehaven (the jar is the 4oz size, it's full, but it's probably about 2oz or so of tobacco in it.

Pick one and it's yours...(If you don't pick one, I'm going to so you might as well get something you want..LOL)

John


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

johnmoss said:


> Okay, I know you didn't post this looking for handouts. Honestly I've ready other stories on this forum and thought that exact thing" Is this person just looking for a handout" But I didn't have that thought for a second with you. So..
> 
> Here's what I have in unopened tins right now.
> Peterson Irish Flake
> ...


Looked through my online cellar and realized I also have an upopened tin of Penzance. Double checked and I found it. So there's another choice.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

cp478 said:


> She is 16 and she is proud to say that her plan for me and her mom to seperate is in progress.


If she was a young child I could see her throwing away your tobacco in order to try to get you to quit. Any older than 10, maybe, and she should know better. At 16, that alone is her being spiteful and disrespectful and probably a symptom of something else going on.

I used to work at a psychiatric hospital where I often worked with adolescents. For the past five years I have been a high school special ed teacher who mostly works with ED (emotionally disturbed) students. I would say I've run into very few kids who want to see his/her parents separate. If your daughter actually has a plan for this to happen, she may have some bigger issues* (no shame in this, and definitely not a value judgment in any way, teenage issues are pretty common). I hope you all get through this period quickly, and in the meantime, hopefully she doesn't burn any bridges, or damage any relationships, beyond what can be easily repaired and healed.

As for the punishment, you are a cop and you see plenty of kids on your job, so I imagine you probably know teens in general as well as I do (as a teacher), and obviously you know your kid very well. I wouldn't think that my advice would carry any weight, but there is something emotionally pleasing to the idea of taking away something she likes (she took something you like, you take something she likes). It seems like kids today couldn't survive without their cell phones and texting (to the point that they'll take in school suspensions to turning over their phones when they refuse to turn them off and text in the middle of class), taking her phone for a month, two, or three, would seem to be a suitable consequence. But, again, I wouldn't be so full of myself to actually think to make a real suggestion (rules and consequences are a very individual and personal thing), it is just emotionally satisfying to speculate on the consequences for such behavior.

On to the tobacco, I understand your not wanting anyone to send you anything. Heck, I wouldn't either in such a situation, I might even be a bit embarrassed by the kindness. But, your situation is one that I think a lot of people can relate to (difficulties with teens), it is touching (especially with the time of year) and people will feel better by doing what little they can. I would ask you to accept those kindnesses that people send you, and just reciprocate in the future by sending out a bomb, be generous with a new smoker, or something of the like later. Let them be nice to you.

Since the OP seems to be a bit embarrassed to receive these kindnesses and thus is unlikely to furnish a list, I suggest that someone who knows him and knows what he likes post either some of what he lost, some tobaccos he has thought about trying, or some things that based on his likes and dislikes that he may like to try but may not be on his radar. If no one knows him well enough, maybe someone can look back on his past posts and come up with a list of a few things to send out.

*Disclaimer: I am not a mental health professional. I have not met her. This is in no way a diagnosis of any kind.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about your relationship with your daughter. I cannot offer any advice in that area as I have no kids. But I do have a credit card the means to purchase some tobacco for you. I just ordered 2 tins of Royal Yacht and if someone can PM me an address I will shoot one your way. I will also order a couple other tins if someone can PM me a list of what you would like.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

johnmoss said:


> Okay, I know you didn't post this looking for handouts. Honestly I've ready other stories on this forum and thought that exact thing" Is this person just looking for a handout" But I didn't have that thought for a second with you. So..
> 
> Here's what I have in unopened tins right now.
> Peterson Irish Flake
> ...


I know Charlie doesnt like Stonehaven, but thats about all a know about what he likes.

My package is on its way, DC# 420411839101969010386985541355


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cp478 said:


> It has been a day or two but I couldn't post it til now.
> My wife likes my pipe smoking. *Its my daughter.*


sorry to hear...

if it were my 10 yr old son, he'd have a seriously sore backside, then he would've been grounded until i felt tired of seeing him, followed by my taking all the things he loves to do away for another period of time... followed by who knows what else, maybe some education on what happens to a man if he pulls that type of shit after he's 18 yrs old.

i hope she didn't throw it all away, and if she did, i hope you didn't have much.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

cp478 said:


> People are still not getting that I was just venting my frustration to some sympathetic friends. I appreciate all the offers.


Like the farmer told the ewe, it's going to happen anyway; you might as well just relax and enjoy it...


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Like the farmer told the ewe, it's going to happen anyway; you might as well just relax and enjoy it...


Ick.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

This kinda pisses me off. Lol. Im really sorry to hear, there's enough" you should do this" posts so I wont go there, im sure you will find somethng to show her what's up, that's all up to you. I can, however, give you my sympathy. And I wish I was in a financially stable position to help, we all know your not looking for a handout, this is just how puff is, you been here over two years, you know that already. I hope to see your stash at least half returned soon, and only wish I could participate in the mass baccy bombing fixing to land at your door. Seriously, get a safe, a gun safe. Place your pipes and humidors in it, because there next to go if you don't, and all the baccy givin to you, and all the baccy you buy, should go inthere as well. I would hate to see fellow lifters put forth there hearts to see her toss out what they send you as well. Sorry to here about your position.


On another note, those asking for a wishlist, you know he isn't gonna post one, but it seems he is good friends with teedles, maybe shoot him a PM? Just my thoughts. As that is all I have to give.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I got rid of all the pipe stuff, traded for troop cigars, I do have a small mason jar that got lost in the trade, if someone sends me his address I will mail it out. Sorry I don't have more.

Dave


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I got rid of all the pipe stuff, traded for troop cigars, I do have a small mason jar that got lost in the trade, if someone sends me his address I will mail it out. Sorry I don't have more.
> 
> Dave


Dave,

He has a cigar bomb address in his profile, here, under the _About Me _tab:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/13125-cp478.html


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks John, man I am slipping LOL

Done will go out in the morning, not much but it's what I had!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

She needs to understand the value of what she's done. It's possible she doesn't understand how expensive good tobacco can be. I'd put a dollar value on the stock you've lost and present it to her. Then let her know that it's all coming out of her pocket, one way or another.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Every time I see this thread it bums me out something awful. The incident itself was pretty heinous but on top of that, I fear we have made Charlie feel like a charity case. I am constantly overwhelmed by the generosity and kind-hearted nature of our members but I wonder if we may have exacerbated Charlie's situation.  Chuck, I'm sorry that Christmas was not kind to you my friend and all I can do is hope that the New Year brings you all the joy in the world. 

Ryan


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

You know, I really hope he doesn't feel like a charity case. In my mind that's not how it is at all. 

The way I see it, me and everyone else here just had horrific images in our mind of "what if it was me," and sudden jolts of terror and pain. In order to ease our own worry we reached out to you for help, trying to reinforce the hope that in a similar situation each one of us would receive comfort such as has been shown to you. 

So Charlie, thank you for helping us all out here and easing our worried minds. 

Us pipe smokers are a very unique and small group of individuals, if we don't look out for each other nobody will. We are the targets of many, and few are our allies.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

InsidiousTact said:


> You know, I really hope he doesn't feel like a charity case. In my mind that's not how it is at all.
> 
> The way I see it, me and everyone else here just had horrific images in our mind of "what if it was me," and sudden jolts of terror and pain. In order to ease our own worry we reached out to you for help, trying to reinforce the hope that in a similar situation each one of us would receive comfort such as has been shown to you.
> 
> ...


:thumb:


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

InsidiousTact said:


> You know, I really hope he doesn't feel like a charity case. In my mind that's not how it is at all.
> 
> The way I see it, me and everyone else here just had horrific images in our mind of "what if it was me," and sudden jolts of terror and pain. In order to ease our own worry we reached out to you for help, trying to reinforce the hope that in a similar situation each one of us would receive comfort such as has been shown to you.
> 
> ...


I hope so too. I know the feeling I got when I first read this and thought about if it was my cigars, it was not a pleasant feeling.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

A little something on it's way.

DC# 9405 5036 9930 0457 2865 51


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Trust me, I know how tough these times are on everyone. And I just want everyone to save their money!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

cp478 said:


> Trust me, I know how tough these times are on everyone. And I just want everyone to save their money!


Dang it Charlie, you gotta quit argueing with these people you are not gonna win this one. Like I told you in the PM these guys aren't dummies they aren't gonna starve their kids to send you pipe tobacco. We know a honest individual when we see one and it is obvious you are one. If anyone thought for a minute you were posting this to get free tobacco you would have been called out in a minute. We know that you were just venting to us. Now sit back and enjoy the Baccy


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm not built that way!


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

The 20 or 30 bucks that most will probably be sending isn't enough to do us any harm financially. It's more a gesture than anything else I think.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

cp478 said:


> I'm not built that way!


Then just bomb me a swisher or something if it makes you feel square Charlie. LOL :smoke2::heh:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i would think sending you a swish would make him feel worse! lol, i think its bad karma!, unless.... of coarse, you smoke da ganja, then you might have use for them besides mosquito repelent. lol!


----------

